# Waltz for violin



## ariel2007 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello,

you can download this piece. But who is the composer? and what's the name of this piece?

Thank you


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Saint-Saëns "dance macabre", short sinphonic poem for orchestra.


----------

